# Rauceby Mental Hospital!



## 5t3tcv743 (Jun 18, 2017)

Rauceby hospital closed in 1997. It housed mentally ill patients. Over half of the site was demolished quite a few years back but the remaining buildings are all here to stay because they are now grade 2 listed!The site is now for sale for 1 million pounds!

The Explore!

The luck with this explore was incredible! We were informed that security turn up every day and that we arrived hours before they were scheduled to arrive! So we managed to explore about three quarters of the site before people started taking pictures of us through the fence so we called it a day there! Over all id give the site a 6-7 out of ten! Its pretty bare!

Enjoy the pictures! 

The Reception




Rear of the site!




Bathroom Block







Creepiest photo yet of the crows fleeing from the haunted asylum!




Main hospital entry




I assume this was a canteen of some sort?!







It had a beautiful indoor garden too...







Theres also a modern part to the asylum aswell that I have yet to explore!




Thanks for viewing!


----------



## smiler (Jun 18, 2017)

Worth saving if the firebugs leave it alone, Enjoyed it X, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Jun 18, 2017)

You got some excellent shots of this place! Picture 5 is great


----------



## HughieD (Jun 18, 2017)

You have still found plenty of interest there. Good stuff.


----------



## King Al (Jun 19, 2017)

Great pics EX, like the classic bath tub shot!


----------



## mockney reject (Jun 20, 2017)

Great pics, pass this place quite often

Is the chapel fully converted now?


----------



## MD (Jun 20, 2017)

The modern part is Greylees, Douglas Bader met his wife there while they pioneered plastic surgery on his hands...
https://www.flickr.com/photos/mattdonut/albums/72157629096030166

its well trashed now tho


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 20, 2017)

Always liked the look of this X, popped in a while ago for a look as i was in the area, but wasn't to be.


----------



## odeon master (Jun 20, 2017)

good to see this old girl again, visited here back in 2003 with simon the asylum expert, the place was virtually mint internally then, it even smelt of hospital wards ! the hall was intact, and so was admin, which had stunning victorian dark green embossed tiles down the corridors by the front entrance door, for some stupid resaon all this was stripped bare when that housing estate was built totally ruining its interior.


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Jun 21, 2017)

Wow. Sad to see whats come of it now


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Jun 21, 2017)

Sadly inaccessavle now too. Metal bourds cover every possible entry


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Jun 21, 2017)

The chapel has been fitted with 24 hour cctv and it is currently inaccessable.


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks. I believe that is the most preserved building on site that is accessable


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks a lot Rubex!


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 22, 2017)

Love this place
Not seen a report on this for a while - good work!


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks a lot Wombat! I thought the site needed an update


----------

